# CP3's Ball Handling Tips



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

We know CP takes pride in his ball handling so he shared a few of his tips with ESPN Rise.

http://www.ihoops.com/practice-time/ball-handling/Chris-Paul-Ball-Handling-Tips.htm

Click on each link to see each video.


----------

